

Ask HN: Why did my post drop 31 spots and fall off the main page? - relaunched

My post:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9525234<p>went from 9th, w&#x2F; 6 upvotes at 52 minutes to 40th w&#x2F; 7 upvotes at 53 minutes. What causes this type of bounce?
======
sctb
Please email hn@ycombinator.com with any questions about HN.

------
cmstoken
Probably flagged by 1 or 2 users. Flagging can affect the position in an
exponential fashion.

